# Need some help locating videos of dive bombers used at Midway



## blindmice (May 10, 2006)

Hello, I'm a Sophmore in highschool doing an end of the year project on, The Battle of Midway. Part of the project is to create a visual graphic to show the rest of school what your topic is about. I was thinking of doing a powerpoint for part of the project on some of the planes used at Midway and footage of dive-bombers. I remember seeing a lot of footage of gun-cameras on the Military Channel so I assumed videos would be easy to find. Surprisingly it's not.

So while surfing the web I came across this site, and I'm very impressed with the ammount of information you guys have put together. There are a lot of videos posted, and I can't download every single one. I was wondering if someone could recommend Gun-Camera footage of dive bombers attacking ships, or even ground targets like trains. The planes don't necessarily have to be Dauntlesses, infact almost any plane used in World War 2 would be fine.

Thanks a lot guys! And sorry if I can't reply, my school generally dosn't like students posting on web-forums...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 10, 2006)

Should'nt it actually be blindmouse, not mice????

Unless.......

I wonder if he happens to have a conjoined/siamese twin....


----------



## Hot Space (May 10, 2006)

Here's a few I've just quickly found m8:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ0rxaEHZEo_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeEIdsjPtHc_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95Cm9JEwoqQ_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6Ff0xxnAks_

http://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?p=ju+87&ei=UTF-8&fr=FP-tab-vid-t-t362&cv=g&x=wrt

http://uk.search.yahoo.com/search/video?p=battle+of+midway&ei=UTF-8&fr=FP-tab-vid-t&cv=g&x=wrt

You have 2 features on The Battle of Midway there, both 18 minutes long 8)

The P-47 also was used as a Dive Bomber as well m8:

http://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?p=P-47&ei=UTF-8&fr=FP-tab-vid-t-t362&cv=g&x=wrt

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2345751827308151969&q=DIVE+BOMBERS

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation-videos/google-video-finds-3575.html

You can't download the one's on YouTube.com, but you can from Yahoo: Right Click and Save 8)

Also you might find something in this thread m8:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation-videos/google-video-finds-3575.html


----------



## R988 (May 11, 2006)

Hot Space said:


> You can't download the one's on YouTube.com



well actually.... 
http://keepvid.com/


----------



## R988 (May 11, 2006)

just noticed this as well
http://www.patricksaviation.com/aviation_videos/537/Guncamera_Over_Pacific


----------



## Royzee617 (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the flv details.... now I can download and 'keep' the clips off YouTube I was looking at last night. Ramones, Hawkwind, Spice Girls, etc. Lovely.


----------



## Hot Space (May 11, 2006)

Spice Girls?

*Nooooooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## Aggie08 (May 12, 2006)

Warbird fanatic a spice girls fan... can't say i saw that coming


----------



## R988 (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Royzee617 (May 15, 2006)

Just to leer at...


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2006)

Sure. That's not an excuse anyway, they're hardly the prettiest tail on the planet.


----------



## terriles (Jun 13, 2006)

tan regrosas


----------

